# How do you forcefully stop a pig from squealing?



## philmco (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello Pig Forum,
Before everyone is angered by my question I just want to state that I'm a writer doing research for a fictional story and by no means is this a real question or am I condoning or encouraging awful behaviour against these wonderful animals.

As part of my story, a person has to silence a pig that's being transported. Would a muzzle work? Is there any other way?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Gerard-Dawn (Sep 5, 2014)

Quieting a pig that's being transported maybe difficult because it may be frightened by the situation.


----------

